# Mistakes in posting



## smokeymose (Mar 9, 2020)

If I make a mistake in a post, is it possible to go back and fix it? I did a post yesterday about a brisket cook and at one point mentioned a 150 to 180 temp range and it should have been 250 to 280. Not a big deal but embarrassing....


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> If I make a mistake in a post, is it possible to go back and fix it? I did a post yesterday about a brisket cook and at one point mentioned a 150 to 180 temp range and it should have been 250 to 280. Not a big deal but embarrassing....


At the bottom of your post you should see a spot that says "Edit" should be able to click on that and make your changes. Ive had to do it a few time from mistakes ive made.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2020)

Looks like this when you hit the little dots with the arrow


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks, Sowsage! I tried it and it looks like it worked...
I seem to be making a lot of "typos" lately...


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Thanks, Sowsage! I tried it and it looks like it worked...
> I seem to be making a lot of "typos" lately...


I usually use my phone to make posts . little keyboard makes for a lot of mistakes lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 9, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> I usually use my phone to make posts . little keyboard makes for a lot of mistakes lol


Ditto that!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 9, 2020)

Actually it wasn't as much of a typo as a brain fart. I get a lot of those nowadays too....


----------

